# What's the difference between make release/release.sh/generate-release.sh



## bsdnet (Jan 11, 2015)

Tried to create one customized ISO from source, and have tried:

`make release`,
`sh generate-release.sh release/10.1.0 /scratch`, and
 `sh release.sh`
Also browse the source a little bit, and read the handbook at https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/releng/index.html.  
Still wondering what's the difference of those three. Any insights ?

Thanks


----------



## kpa (Jan 11, 2015)

As far as I know `make release` just runs the build process using the host system and what you happen to happen to have in /etc/make.conf and /etc/src.conf. The generate-release.sh seems to be the script for building a completely clean non-customized release version in a chroot(8) environment, I bet this is what is used to build the official releases. The other script release.sh seems to be similar but allows more configuration and based on the SVN commit logs is actually based on the first script.


----------



## bsdnet (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks,
Looks `make release` does not need /usr/ports;
While  generate-release.sh and release.sh will do.
Also, from the source, release.sh always tried to get the latest
code from SVN. That is why it does not require specifying release version.


----------

